# Tegu Safe Insecticide?



## Devitome (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi all! 

I'm in an unfortunate situation right now. I've realized that my big girl's habitat seems to have an infestation of tiny white insects that I believe are springtails. When my boyfriend bought the enclosure, he thought that he saw bugs in some of the insulation that it used to have. We looked over it and didn't find anything else so we sealed up the wood with drylock and silicone. (the tank went through some changes such as being given a new bottom since the old was rotten and giving it a better top for easier access) She's been in the tank for a few months now and there didn't seem to be any issues but the past few days I've started to notice an alarming amount of these insects. I'm wondering what to do considering the above and whether or not there'd be a tegu safe insecticide? Any help will would be appreciated and I will try to provide photos soon.


----------



## chris00144 (Aug 19, 2015)

There safe there a cleaning insect they won't bother your tegu


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 19, 2015)

A weak (5%) bleach solution should do the trick. Air out to dry.


----------

